# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  New KAV 2006 beta/alpha :))

## Sanja

Check this out  
ftp://ftp.kaspersky.ru/beta/kav2006/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

как оно , Саня ?
ещё больше памяти ест чем пятая ? или случилось чудо и в пределах 5 мб  :o

----------


## Sanja

без понятия как это.. но то что я видел билд 62 (закрытый) был потрясающим  :Smiley: )

----------


## Палыч

Скачал. Почитал текстовые файлы. Пока не инсталлировал. Завтра на свежую голову посмотрю. Пока что всё это очень интересно и очень заманчиво.
Вообщем, "будем делать посмотреть"(с).
Sanja, спасибо за информацию и ссылку!  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

I was planning on a reinstall this weekend anyway, so I gave Kaspersky 2006 internet security 6.0.9.96 a (short) spin.
There were no installation / full system scan problems. Installation offers a lot of customization options (what is installed, what not).
It ran under administrator and limited user accounts (WinXP Sp2 pro En + updates).
My feeling was that it ran "light", at least as good as KAV 5.0.227 on my system.
It IS a suite, I hope Kaspersky will deliver a stand alone scanner as well.
Its even more slick then v5. Especially the "art" is interesting (a 4-eyed green monster behind bars on the pro-active settings page etc. ).
It is way more configurable. It offers passive ftp update mode, rescue disk option (not available in this version).
There&#039;s email scanning for the Bat.
Web anti-virus settings offers switching IE script scanning on/off settings and http traffic (port 80) scanning, but the last is not available in this version.
There are less options for updating, best I could find was update once every day (ie 24 hours).
Start-up scan can be disabled from the GUI.

And some numbers:
2 processes running
AVP - System : mem ~12.700 / virt ~14.400
AVP - User: mem ~5.4 / virt ~3.000

----------


## kps

Кому интересно - вот несколько скриншотов:

----------


## Geser

Выглядит симпатично. Вот как работает?  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Да, дизайнер у них классный. Или у Лебедева заказывали?

----------


## Sanja

А так выглядел 62 билд (закрытый)

http://www.hot.ee/ssxp/Snap4.gif

----------


## Sanja

Еще скрины

http://img168.exs.cx/gal.php?g=Scansettings3.gif

----------


## kps

> Да, дизайнер у них классный.


Полностью согласен. Такие дизайнеры нужны.. вон у ДрВеб например GUI версия по моему личному мнению  выглядит не лучше чем консольная  :Smiley:   Пусть говорят, что в антивирусе красивый и удобный интерфейс не главное - может и не "главное", но встречают всегда по "одежке". Я считаю - тот, кто не обращает внимание на красоту интерфейса своей программы - ошибается.

----------


## Casper

> Полностью согласен. Такие дизайнеры нужны.. вон у ДрВеб например GUI версия по моему личному мнению  выглядит не лучше чем консольная   Пусть говорят, что в антивирусе красивый и удобный интерфейс не главное - может и не "главное", но встречают всегда по "одежке". Я считаю - тот, кто не обращает внимание на красоту интерфейса своей программы - ошибается.


Вопрос достаточно спорный!  ;D
Красота вообще - вещь абстрактная...

----------

Красота не главное...

----------


## kps

> Красота не главное...


Прочтите мой пост выше -  я то же самое сказал  :Smiley: 
А если какому-либо разработчику какой-нибудь антивирусной программы интерфейс своей программы вообще неважен - можно же убрать ГУИ версию и оставить только консольную. "Красота не главное" - ну вот консоль тоже умеет вирусы ловить.

----------


## pig

Есть такие трудно уловимые вещи, как стиль и чувство меры. Лично я восхитился наличием именно их.

----------


## kps

> Есть такие трудно уловимые вещи, как стиль и чувство меры. Лично я восхитился наличием именно их.


По-моему хороший стиль интерфейса программы - это красота и современность.

----------


## maXmo

в новом дизайне не хватает фоновых картинок.

----------


## Sanja

ну поскольку весь дизаин теперь это скин то и фон зделать не проблема :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

Чувствуется, что если ЭТО глючить не будет, то оно отхватит вооот такенный вот жирный кусок на рынке. По защите он и так был песцом, а теперь ещё и сьютом стал. Не зря каспера пинали и ругали. щас он всем покажет, где ангелы зимуют.

----------


## egik

по поводу красоты, как сказал один мой знакомый 
красиво-это значит фунционально.
Спасибо за свжую информацию, попробуем   :Cool:

----------


## Единорожек

Попробовал. Честно говоря, анти-спам там какой-то хреновый, черта с два фильтрует и туго настраивается. Потом замучили сообщения от постоянной защиты "файл такой-то проверяется слишком долго". А так - без тормозов, удобно, красиво в эксплорер скрипт-чекер встраивается. Ну это же бэта, ещё доделают.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Поставил себе. Второй день, полёт нормальный. Бывают некоторые подтормаживания, но давольно редко.
Да, антиспам и стенку не ставил. А вообще, возможность выбрать что именно ставить это класс  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Kaspersky Internet Security 2006 (технологический прототип)build 6.0.9.96 

Известные ошибки:
Общее число ошибок - 347 (10 high priority)

на медленных машинах при первом старте продукта выдаётся сообщение "Your licence will expired in 0 days".
возможно падение MS Outlook XP при первом открытии после установки KAV
возможна Невыгрузка процесса outlook.exe при закрытии приложения MS Outlook при запущенном приложении
возможно зависание сканирование моего компьютера при сканировании почтовых баз
сетевой ресурс, требующий авторизации, не добавляется в область проверки
на русской версии NT4 неверно отображаются символы на окнах пользовательского интерфейса
возможны проблемы с перерисовкой графических элементов в отдельных ситуациях
настройка "брать настройки проски из IE" не работает на Windows 98
если после обновления баз компонента Анти-Хакер не перезагружать ОС, то применение настроек будет завершаться с ошибкой.
неполная справочная подсистема
при вынимании дискеты во время её сканирования приложением возможно зависание системы (Windows 9 :Cool: 
неверное описание в Help&#039;е утилиты командной строки: правильные команды avp.com start bm и avp.com start em
нажатие на кнопку "проверить соединение" настройках Updater&#039;а при отсутствии связи работает очень долго (до 5 минут)
на ОС Windows 98 при попытки отсылки списка исключений возможна внутренняя ошибка 0x8000...40 (KB)

----------


## egik

пробовал, при работе сканера система периудами уходит в глубокий аут, плюс апдейт глючит, во  :o

----------


## Geser

> пробовал, при работе сканера система периудами уходит в глубокий аут, плюс апдейт глючит, во  :o


Попробуй перевести в режим минимальной защиты.

----------


## Sanja

а вот несколько скринов того что будет в Prototype 2  :Smiley: 

Rootkit Detection


Application Guard


Self Protection (Self Defense)


Options


ProActive Defense(PDM) Options


Application Guard Options


Registry Guard Options


Registry Guard Options


Registry Guard reg viewer


GUI Options (not finished)


Self Protection (Self Defense)


Registry Guard Alert


Update window... added Rollback button


Right click menu


Search


Multi Port


WriteProcessMemory Detection (anti rootkit)


вроде это еще не все что будет в прототипе 2

----------


## Sanja

Ну как вам? прогресс нравится..

----------


## Iceman

Пока не попробуешь - не оценишь. Пока не оценишь - не понятно  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

ну пока по скринам..... выйдет он скоро... на этой или следующей неделе

----------


## Iceman

Не смотря на то, что я не являюсь поклонником данного продукта - должен отметить, что выглядит неплохо.

----------


## Geser

А у меня он иногда начинает жутко тормозить  :Sad:

----------


## egik

я вернулся на простенький касперский персонал   :Wink:

----------


## Sanja

Gaser свисни мне в icq дам скачать и потестить...

----------


## SDA

Комплекс программ Kaspersky Internet Security 2006 их оценка, правда на данный момент уже наверное вышла бета
http://www.overclockers.ru/softnews/18259.shtml

----------


## Iceman

И где раздают на пробу?

----------


## SDA

ftp://ftp.ssea.ru/pub/kav/beta/kav2006/AVP.6.0.9.96.exe
ftp://ftp.des.tstu.ru/pub/mirror/Ant...P.6.0.9.96.exe

по обеим ссылкам вполне прилично закачивается

----------


## Iceman

Это тот самый технологический прототип1? или дальнейшее его развитие (бета)?
Если он, то пробовал.

----------


## SDA

Точно не знаю, там у них какая-то возня идет, то ссылку поставят, то уберут, вроде в ссылке идет бета.

----------


## Iceman

посмотрел - прототип/альфа. Рано с ней оценки делать.

----------


## Sanja

Prototype 2 released

ftp://ftp.kaspersky.ru/beta/kav2006/

----------


## Sanja

Я вижу новость никто незаметил?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Заметили, не волнуйся  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Да мне если честно пофигу  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

New Screenshots

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...t=0&#entry6623

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=1033&hl=

----------


## Sanja

Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2006

http://downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com/beta/kis2006/

http://downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com...e_notes_ru.txt

Kaspersky Internet Security 2006

http://downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com/beta/kav2006/

http://downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com...e_notes_ru.txt

----------


## Geser

Кстати, в Kaspersky Internet Security обещали начать реализацию идеи на которой основан pcInternet Patrol  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Они много чего обещали... так что ждем 5- 10 maintaince pack :Smiley: )) ili KAV / KIS 2007  :Smiley:

----------


## Гость

> Они мого чего обещали... так что здем 5- 10 maintaince pack)) ili KAV / KIS 2007


По очепяткам судя и извЕнениям все здесь пьяны. постоянно.
РАД.

----------


## SDA

Антивирус Касперского 2006 (Бета) сборка 6.0.12.167 (11.06.2005)

КЛЮЧЕВЫЕ ОСОБЕННОСТИ

(1) Основные новые свойства продукта

1. Проверка только новых и изменённых файлов
2. Технология долечивания (реестр и т.д.)
3. Модуль проактивной защиты с восстановлением
4. Проверка HTTP трафика (AV)
5. Плагины в Outlook Express (AS) и TheBat! (AS,AV)
6. Технология борьбы с руткитами (Anti-Rootkit)
7. Проверка почтовых протоколов IMAP, NNTP (AV,AS)
8. Монитор реестра c предустановленной базой


(2) Новые свойства (Антивирус)

1. Технология долечивания (против Spyware)
2. Проверка только новых и изменённых файлов
3. Проверка HTTP, IMAP, NNTP трафика
4. Технология приостановки сканирования при увеличении пользовательской активности
5. Увеличенная и обновляемая база объектов, загружаемых при старте системы
6. Технология уменьшения размеров обновлений
7. Плагин в Internet Explorer
8. Выделение задачи Scan Critical Areas
9. Полное управления задачей Scan Startup Objects
10. Плагин в почтовом клиенте TheBat!
11. Список заблокированных машин компонентом защиты от сетевых атак с возможностью разблокировки

(3) Новые свойства (Новые технологии)

1. Модуль проактивной защиты с восстановлением
2. Технология борьбы с руткитами (Anti-Rootkit)
3. Монитор реестра c предустановленной базой
4. Возможность отсылки писем по событиям в продукте
5. Расширенная настройка нотификаций
6. Технология скинования для построения GUI

ОСНОВНЫЕ ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ ОШИБКИ

1. Не полностью реализована подсистема элетронной справки и контекстные подсказки.
2. Возможна некорректная работа отдельных подсистем продукта при установке на Windows 98.
3. Не полностью наполнены белые списки компонента Проактивной защиты, в результате чего возможно появление предупреждений при работе программ, которые не являются вредоносными.
4. Возможны ошибки при установке на Windows Server 2003.
5. Модуль самозащиты продукта реализован не полностью.
6. Частичная реализация аспектов лицензионной политики.
7. Некорректная работа на Windows NT4 при работе под пользователем, входящем только в группу Users.
8. Невозможно добавить новый лицензионный ключ под Windows 98.
9. Возможны сбои в механизме обновления баз с использованием технологии инкрементального обновления.
10. Возможна некорретная регистрация внешних плагинов при первом старте продукта под Windows98, проблема решается повторной перезагрузкой компьютера.
11. При указании учётной записи для задачи сканирования (Run as) возможно сканирование не всех доступных для неё объектов в области сканирования.
12. Обновление через прокси сервер, требующей plain-авторизации, работает только при ручном обновлении.
13. Возможна некорректная работа при одновременной установке с приложением Norton System Works: Norton Utilities 2005.
14. При работе под Windows98 не работают ссылки на главном окне и странице Поддержка.
15. Обновление из локальной папки под Windows NT4 не работает.

Скачать:
http://downloads1.kaspersky-labs.co....6.0.12.167.exe
http://downloads2.kaspersky-labs.co....6.0.12.167.exe
http://downloads4.kaspersky-labs.co....6.0.12.167.exe


Kaspersky Internet Security 2006 (Beta) build 6.0.12.167 (11.06.2005)

КЛЮЧЕВЫЕ ОСОБЕННОСТИ

(1) Основные новые свойства продукта

1. Проверка только новых и изменённых файлов
2. Технология долечивания (реестр и т.д.)
3. Модуль проактивной защиты с восстановлением
4. Проверка HTTP трафика (AV)
5. Плагины в Outlook Express (AS) и TheBat! (AS,AV)
6. Технология борьбы с руткитами (Anti-Rootkit)
7. Проверка почтовых протоколов IMAP, NNTP (AV,AS)
8. Монитор реестра c предустановленной базой
9. Модуль борьбы с фишингом (Anti-Phishing)
10. Модуль борьбы со «звонилками» (Anti-Dialer)
11. Модуль блокировки рекламы (Anti-Popup)
12. Stateful-модель работы в компоненте Персональный сетевой экран


(2) Новые свойства (Антивирус)

1. Технология долечивания (дополнительная борьба со Spyware-программами)
2. Проверка только новых и изменённых файлов
3. Проверка HTTP, IMAP, NNTP трафика
4. Технология приостановки сканирования при увеличении пользовательской активности
5. Увеличенная и обновляемая база объектов, загружаемых при старте системы
6. Технология уменьшения размеров обновлений
7. Плагин в Internet Explorer
8. Выделение задачи Scan Critical Areas
9. Полное управления задачей Scan Startup Objects
10. Плагин в почтовом клиенте TheBat!

(3) Новые свойства (Антихакер)

1. Stateful-модель работы в компоненте Firewall
2. Расширенная предустановленная база правил для известных приложений (>250)
3. Различные режимы настройки правил для приложений (группировка, сортировка и т.д.)
4. Время активности соединения и кол-во принятого/ отправленного трафика через соединение
5. Список сетей с указанием режима работы в них
6. Экспорт/импорт списков правил в файл
7. Возможность задания времени действия правил
8. Список заблокированных машин с возможностью разблокировки

(4) Новые свойства (Антиспам)

1. Модуль «Диспетчер писем» (удаления писем на сервере POP3 без скачивания)
2. Обучаемое ядро на основе улучшенного Баейса
3. Поддержка протоколов SMTP, POP3, IMAP4, NNTP
4. Плагины в Outlook, Outlook Express и TheBat!
5. Белые и черные списки адресатов
6. Белые и черные списки фраз
7. Возможность обучения из отчёта задачи AS
8. Использование фишинговой базы для определения спама
9. Мастер обучения на базах Outlook и Outlook Express

(5) Новые свойства (Новые технологии)

1. Модуль проактивной защиты с восстановлением
2. Технология борьбы с руткитами (Anti-Rootkit)
3. Монитор реестра c предустановленной базой
4. Модуль борьбы с фишингом (Anti-Phishing)
5. Модуль борьбы со «звонилками» (Anti-Dialer)
6. Модуль блокировки рекламы (Anti-Popup)
7. Отслеживание компонентного состава и внедрения в исполняемую память приложений
8. Возможность отсылки писем по событиям в продукте
9. Расширенная настройка нотификаций
10. Технология скинования для построения GUI


ОСНОВНЫЕ ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ ОШИБКИ

1. Не полностью реализована подсистема элетронной справки и контекстные подсказки.
2. Возможна некорректная работа отдельных подсистем продукта при установке на Windows 9x.
3. Возможны нестандартные ситуации при работе подсистем компонента Анти-Шпион.
4. Не полностью наполнены белые списки компонента Проактивной защиты, в результате чего возможно появление предупреждений при работе программ, которые не являются вредоносными.
5. Возможны ошибки при установке на Windows Server 2003.
6. Модуль самозащиты продукта реализован не полностью.
7. Частичная реализация аспектов лицензионной политики.
8. Некорректная работа на Windows NT4 при работе под пользователем, входящем только в группу Users.
9. Невозможно добавить новый лицензионный ключ под Windows 9x.
10. Возможна некорретная регистрация внешних плагинов при первом старте продукта под Windows98, проблема решается повторной перезагрузкой компьютера.
11. Возможны сбои в механизме обновления баз с использованием технологии инкрементального обновления.
12. При указании учётной записи для задачи сканирования (Run as) возможно сканирование не всех доступных для неё объектов в области сканирования.
13. Анти-спам плагин в MS Outlook может не начать проверять письма, если в свойствах акаунта снят флаг запоминать пароль. Проблема решается установкой галки "запомнить пароль" в диалоге ввода пароля в Outlook и рестарт Outlook'а.
14. Отключение флага "включить плагины Outlook/Outlook Express/The Bat!" не влияет на механизм перемещения писем в Outlook Express. Если перемещение не требуется, необходимо изменить настройки в самом плагине.
15. Обновление через прокси сервер, требующей plain-авторизации, работает только при ручном обновлении.
16. Возможно поднятие диалогов обучения компонента Анти-Хакер для несуществующих приложений "HardDiskVolume1", "C:\" и т.п.
17. Возможна некорректная работа при одновременной установке с приложением Norton System Works: Norton Utilities 2005.
18. При работе под Windows98 не работают ссылки на главном окне и странице Поддержка.
19. Возможны падения почтового клиента Outlook Express при его закрытии.
20. Обновление из локальной папки под Windows NT4 не работает.

Скачать:
http://downloads1.kaspersky-labs.co....6.0.12.167.exe
ftp://ftp.kaspersky.ru/beta/kis2006/KIS.6.0.12.167.exe

----------


## Lucefer

*"Проверка только новых и изменённых файлов"* - а как на счёт проверки на новость и обновлённость файла?
*"технология долечивания.... "* - сразу отбивает всю охоту экспериментировать.
*"проактивное"* - ещё одно модное словечко в лексиконе авторов?
*"Технология борьбы с руткитами"* - Технология производства металло-керрамики в условиях низкой гравитации. Звучит интересно. Но отсутствует ключевое слово "реализована" или "используется"
*"Технология уменьшения размеров обновлений"* - аналогично. Или имеется в виду, теперь базы будут на меньшее количество вирусов ;-)
*Технология скинования для построения GUI* - Это вообще должно быть основной функцией антивируса. Как же без скинов-то?

Судя по *"(5) Новые свойства (Новые технологии)"* Каспер будет конфликтовать со всеми возможными приложениями. Пытаются занять рынок? Проще отказаться от касперского, чем от всего остального.
Хотя подожду, когда в каспер встроят DVD писалку и модуль удаления красных глаз с фотографий....

----------


## Geser

Пока что единственное что реально конфликтует это проверка http трафика. Конфликтуер со всеми стенками включая родную  :Smiley: 
Защита реестра не любит Гугел тулбар.
Сам антивирус обожает проверять почтовые базы Mozilla Thunderbird. Начнёт их проверять, и уже его за уши не оттащиш от них  :Smiley:  Короче, бета очень очень сырая.

----------


## Sanja

Lucefer
1. там алгоритм интересный... первые 2 недели постоянно проверяется.. потом раз в неделю потом раз в 2 и.т.д + случайно выбронные (подробностенй незнаю)

2. почему?

3. а как это назвать? поведеньческий детектор?  :Smiley: 

4. no comments

5. формулеровка может у них и кривая но сути это не меняет  :Smiley:  качать придется гораздо меньше

6. это зделано для другово - для того чтобы продавать продукт под другим названием с другим скином но на 1 движке разными реселлерами  :Smiley:  пример - Visnetic Antivirus based on Kaspersky AV core 4.0 / 4.5

----------


## Sanja

Gaser  :Wink:  ps оказалось это Pre-Beta  :Smiley:  читай их форум

----------


## SDA

ИСТОРИЯ ИЗМЕНЕНИЙ


6.0.12.169 (промежуточная сборка)
========================================

СТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ

Исправлены следующие проблемы, влияющие на стабильность приложения:

1. Сделана попытка исправить падения в 'синий экран' при работе подсистем Анти-Хакера.
2. Нестабильное падение приложения при открытии диалогов обнаружения угроз.
3. Стабильное падение при обучении модуля АнтиСпам с помощью любого почтового клиента или Мастера обучения.
4. Падение Outlook Express при смене Identities.
5. Падение в модуле avs.ppl при работе web-антивируса.
6. В некоторых случаях процесс avp.exe не выгружается после выгрузки продукта.
7. Нестабильное падение при выполнении обновления баз при запуске задачи под явно заданным пользователем.
8. Зависание при поднятом диалоге обнаружения во время проигрывания звука

ОШИБКИ В РАБОТЕ

Исправлены следующие ошибки в работе приложения:

1. Проблемы с открытием ряда сайтов при включённом Web антивирусе (перехвате 80-ого порта).
2. Некорректная отработка ссылки 'Создать разрешающее правило' на алерте Монитора реестра.
3. Разделены списки несовместимых продуктов для инсталляторов KAV и KIS. Исключены лишние предупреждения инсталлятора.
4. Неверное отображение списочных контролов при использование ряда тем в WindowsBlind.
5. Проблемы с отображение файла помощи Антивируса Касперского. Дополнительно: проблема отображения может быть в том, что в MS Internet Explorer 
в поле View-Encoding выбрано не Auto Select, а определенная кодировка. Чтобы хелп отображался корректно, рекомендуется использовать именно Auto Select.
6. Полностью не работает обновление под Windows 98 и ME.
7. Ошибки локализации в русской версии продукта.
8. Не работают правила Анти-Спам плагина в Outlook Express под Windows NT4.
9. Ошибка авторизации на прокси-сервере при запуске задачи под явно заданным пользователем.
10. При работе модулей проактивной защиты появляются пустые строчки в основном отчете задачи Защиты.
11. Возможна некорректная работа диалога ввода пароля на действия в приложении.
12. повторное появление алертов о необходимости проведения Полного сканирования и статус "Никогда" для времени последнего обновления после перезапуска продукта.

УДОБСТВО ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ 

1. Детектирование riskware по умолчанию отключено. Если в момент отключения в списке найденных угроз находились riskware-программы, то они будут автоматически удалены из списка.
2. После указания определенного объекта в качестве исключения при его повторном сканировании он уже не будет попадать в список угроз.
3. Добавлена настройка ведения детальных отчётов (Настройки > Файлы данных). По умолчанию - отключена.
4. Группа 'Плагины к Internet Explorer' выключена в настройках по умолчанию Монитора реестра.
5. Убраны алерты Монитора реестра при попытках удаления несуществующих в реестре ключей (например, svchost при запуске MS Paintbrush).
6. Отключена технология отслеживания пользовательской активности для web-антивируса.
7. По умолчанию отключён запуск задачи сканирования Start-Up объектов после проведения обновления.


6.0.12.168 (10.06.2005) Пре-Бета версия

----------


## Geser

ПОставил этот последний билд. Всё работает давольно таки не плохо и шустро. И даже Антихакер впервые поставил. К моему удивлению выглядит вполне прилично. По крайней мере на первый взгляд  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

ftp://kav2006:[email protected]/6.0.12.175/

6.0.12.175 (21.06.2005, промежуточная сборка)
========================================

НОВАЯ ФУНКЦИОНАЛЬНОСТЬ

1. Попытка улучшения работы продукта под Limited пользователем (не администратором)
2. Реализованы аспекты самозащиты (убивание процесса, защита каталога установки и основной продуктовой ветки реестра)
3. Включено изменение драйвера, закрывающее уязвимость, позволяющую получить повышенные привилегии с использованием драйвера klif.sys (http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=1516)

СТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ

Исправлены следующие проблемы, влияющие на стабильность приложения:
1. падения продукта в моделе защиты скриптов после нагрузочных тестов
2. периодически перестают работать внешние плалины, монитор скриптов, компонент ShellExtension

ОШИБКИ В РАБОТЕ

Исправлены следующие ошибки в работе приложения:
1. Updater: не корректно выполняется задача обновления баз под обычным пользователем
2. Anti-Hacker: под Windows NT4 не работает режим обучения
3. GUI: на сборке 173 не корректно отрабатываются действия на всех алертах
4. GUI: невозможно отключить нотификации и звуки
5. MA: не проверяется почта при приеме по IMAP в Eudora.
6. Ошибка при добавлении правил Анти-Спам в Outlook Express
startup: не обнаруживает вирус в config.sys, если он device=...
7. GUI: в настройках задач сканирования после Сброса (Reset) настроек не сбрасываются значения в двух чекбоксах и опция "Run as"
8. TIF: не обрабатывается залоченный файл
9. KAV: нет Loginshow при установке только антихакера
10. AH: неверное сообщение Windows Security Center
11. AS: появляется диалог настроек Анти-Спам плагинов в Outlook и Outlook Express при выключенных плагинах в настройках продукта
12. В отчётах компонента Anti-Dialer отображается информация, относящияся к Anti-Popup'у
13. Не пролечивается бут-вирус WYX.a с первого раза

За указанный период разработчики получили большое количество отзывов о работе программ, как положительных, так и негативных. Отзывов  об ошибках/недоработках оказалось довольно много, поэтому на данном этапе сотрудники Лаборатории Касперского решили прекратить выпуск открытых бета-версий и сосредоточиться на исправлении указанных пользователями ошибок, воздержавшись от добавления новой функциональности. Поэтому на ближайшее время версии 6.0.12.175 будут последними.

----------


## Geser

Кстати, 6.0.12.175 давольно стабильная, работает у меня без проблем уже неделю. Так что советую. Следующие сборки пока глючные.

----------


## Geser

Проверка АХ из КИС2006 на ликтесты
Первые результаты по прохождению Leak-тестов KIS (сборка 6.0.13.177 temp):

===============================
Type 1. Substitution/Default rule using
===============================
1) LeakTest - Pass 
2) YALTA - Pass 
===============================
Type 2. Launchers
===============================
1) TooLeaky - Pass (command line)
2) WallBreaker - Pass (command line) (all 4 tests)
3) Ghost - Pass (command line)
4) Surfer - Pass (as child)
===============================
Type 3. DLL injection
===============================
1) FireHole - Pass 
2) pcAudit - ???
3) pcAudit2 - Pass (but with infinite loop) 
4) Atelier Web Firewall Tester (AWFT3.2)
1 - No Pass (!!!)
2 - Pass
3 - No Pass (!!!) (Process memory injection alert, but page loads) 
4 - No Pass (!!!) (Process memory injection alert, but page loads) 
5 - Pass (Process memory injection) 
6 - ??? (problem with start of the test)
===============================
Type 4. Process memory injection
===============================
1) Thermite - Pass 
2) CopyCat - No Pass (!!!)
===============================
Type 5. DNS Recursive request
===============================
1) DNStester - No Pass 

Подробнее http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=2086

----------


## Geser

В последнем апдейте чего-то нахимичили, так что после апдейта КАВ полудохлый. Так что если кто ставил - не обновляйте сегодня. Завтра обещали исправить.

----------


## Гость

А какую версию KIS лучше поставить, а то их несколько.
Какая более стабильная.

----------


## Geser

> А какую версию KIS лучше поставить, а то их несколько.
> Какая более стабильная.


На данный момент 6.0.12.175

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гость

А фаервол (анти-хакер) в KIS сносный. Т.е. обеспечит ли нормальную защиту данная стена, или лучше установить сторонний фаервол.

----------


## Geser

> А фаервол (анти-хакер) в KIS сносный. Т.е. обеспечит ли нормальную защиту данная стена, или лучше установить сторонний фаервол.


Угу, вполне ничего. Темболее с другими пока конфликтов хватает. Только нужно включать проактивную зашиту для IE если хочеш максималнои зашите.

----------


## Гость

> Только нужно включать проактивную зашиту для IE если хочеш максималнои зашите.


*Geser*

а не подскажешь, как и где включить эту защиту.

----------


## Geser

> *Geser*
> 
> а не подскажешь, как и где включить эту защиту.


Скриншот

----------


## Geser

На ftp сервер после месячного перерыва выложена новая сборка KAV/KIS 6.0.13.195:

==============================================
Основные доработки:
1) новая концепция исключений
а) обычные файловые исключения, 
б) исключения процессов из проверки (файловые обращения), 
в) исключения процессов из проверки (сетевые взаимодействия)
2) работа на 64-битных ОС 
а) доработан инсталлятор
б) менеджер движков (настройка пока в реестре)
3) технология "attachments filter" (см. настройки Mail Antivirus)
4) список разрешённых к загрузке dll
а) список преднаполнен после установки
б) технология автоматического разрешения к загрузке dll, подписанных цифровой подписью Microsoft
5) компонент Anti-Banner (настройки Anti-Spy) с двумя списками: преднаполненным и пополняемым пользовательским
6) выделенная закладка настроек "Service>Display"; опция "использовать системную тему", выставлена по умолчанию
7) оптимизация скорости работы компонента Анти-Хакер
8) доработан список сетей: определение сети по имени адаптера, возможность рефреша списка, удаления из списка
9) временно (до выхода официальной бета-версии) возвращена возможность установки на серверные ОС

==============================================
Настройки менеджера движков (на 32-битной ОС параметры автоматически не добавляются после инсталляции, на 64-битных ОС добавлены сразу):

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\KasperskyLab\avp6\prof  iles\File_Monitoring:
1) remote:DWORD = 1
2) instances:DWORD = число запущенных отдельно процессов с avs-ами (для фунциональных тестов, вероятно, имеет смысл ставить от 2 до 4; для тестов надежности - до 16 или даже 32). При этом каждый процесс занимает некоторый объём памяти - среднюю цифру хотелось бы выяснить после тестов.
3) autorestart:DWORD = 1 - опциональный параметр, при его установке убитые процессы (например, через TaskManager) будут автоматически перезапущены (точнее запущены новые). При этом статус компонента FileMonitor "мигнёт" в состояние running malfunction и вернётся в running.
==============================================

Список основных известных ошибок:

1. Не работает обновление по ftp
2. Не показываются балуны о необходимости проведения полного сканирования
3. Не работает TheBat PlugIn при включённом File Monitor 
4. Не работает "Ретрансляция" в настройках обновления
5. Изменения в Настройки->Сервис->Вид работают только после рестарта продукта
6. На NT4 список подключённых сетей пуст
7. Не сохраняется чекбокс "Group the rules by application" в настройках Анти-Хакера
8. Некорректно отработывают дополнительные настройки в модуле Анти-Спам
9. Возможно падение в модуле ntdll.dll при попытке загрузки определённых Web-страниц
10. Возможны нестабильные падения в модуле avpgui.ppl.

Полный список исправленных с момента выхода 183-ей сборки ошибок представлен здесь.

----------


## Sanja

6.0.12.195 (26.08.2005, промежуточная сборка)
========================================

6.0.13.195
02669 NT4: Падение приложения 
02918 Некорректная работа режима обучения 
02926 Предлагаю: проверять соответствие настроек Анти-Спам плагина в OE при старте 
03329 PDM детектит, но не выгружает данные руткиты: 
03413 AV в avp.exe при старте продукта до перезагрузки компьютера 
03432 Удваивается счетчик проверенных писем в отчете Анти-Спам при включеном MailDisp. 
03441 Anti-Hacker: падение сервиса на NT4 при изменении настроек firewall 
03561 BL падает на машине с Sysmark'ом 
03676 Падение в prkernel.ppl на машине с включенным Application Verifier'ом 
03679 GUI:при изменении настроек стартуют приостоновленне компоненты RTP 
03787 Падение Internet Explorer 
03794 Полное зависание компьютера при первом старте KIS 
03799 Anti-Hacker: долго создаются правила через окно обучающего режима 
03808 Падение в модуле CKAHUM.DLL при установке соединений 
03811 PDM: не работает блокировка подгружаеммых dll-ек 
03812 Anti-Hacker: не сохраняется статус сети 
03813 Каждая вторая загрузка ОС win2k заканчивается синим экраном. 
03819 Anti-Hacker: падение на NT4 при нажатии на Re-find в сетях 
03820 PDM: В Behaviour Analyzer не работают чекбоксы. 
03822 GUI: требуется переименовать tab "Shared DLLs". т.к. название не соотвествует... 
03837 Updater: При обновлении баз возник AV в avp.exe

6.0.13.194
03670 PDM: не перехватываем запуск "браузера по умолчанию" с параметрами 
03732 Anti-Bunner: отстуствует статистика по этому компоненту 
03771 PDM: при Block в "Rules for applications" поднимается алерт 
03772 PDM GUI: не работают чекбоксы в Rules for applications \ Details... 
03779 GUI, ODS -Rules for applications: нелья заблокировать подгрузку определенных dll 
03783 Не работают настройки в Trusted Zone 
03794 Полное зависание компьютера при первом старте KIS 

В Anti-Banner'е добавлен предустановленный список баннерных сетей.
Запуск "браузера по умолчанию" доделан (напрямую "opera.exe www.ru"), но остался кейс с передачей параметров через DDE, это ещё не реализовано.

6.0.13.193
01538 Q&B: объекты из карантина удаляются только после перезапуска программы 
03038 Не загружаются тела писем по IMAP в TheBat 
03733 HTTP: Ошибки при разборе пакетов. 
03780 Падения при работе тестов Sysmark 
03784 OAS: некорректная работа включающих масок 
03788 ODS: повторное сканирование не происходит 
03789 Anti-Hacker: при первом старте создалось 34 правила для system 

6.0.13.192
02773 Не блокируется атака lovesan 
03277 GUI_ODS: недочет в работе сканирования запароленного архива 
03385 Действия Delete/Disinfect/Quarantine в алерте Web антивируса непонятны юзерам 
03411 PDM: неточности в настройках ProcessGuard-а 
03433 Не появилось окно Mail Dispatcher 
03571 Падение в params.ppl при применении профиля (настроек) 
03680 PDM, GUI: не работает правило Action для Rootkit detection 
03696 PDM, GUI: не работают настройки Intrusion detection 
03706 PDM, reports: следует заносить в отчет содержимое командной строки для браузера 
03717 Падение в basegui.dll при сортировки колонки трафика в Анти-Хакере 
03759 KIS191, падение в httpanlz.ppl 
03764 GUI: в Service \ Data Files проблемы с отображением количества дней. 
03765 Падение в модуле unknown при работе с Opera 
03770 Не сохраняется настройка enable Anti-spy 
03778 Нет проверки лицензии при запуске задач 

6.0.13.191
02234 GUI: предлогаю автоматичски "серить" protection когда все его компоненты откл 
02524 Не локализована часть окон Training Wizard-a 
02682 Странный порядок сортировки 
02743 Нельзя остановить сканирование во время распаковки сложного объекта 
03416 updater: при откате обновлений, задача отката остается в статусе starting 
03456 KIS: при установеном продукте доменная машина долго загружается 
03506 Q&B: при сканировании карантина запароленные RAR-архивы трактуются как чистые 
03552 Не работает восстановление настроек 
03630 PDM, RegGuard: можно удалить ключи, которые заблокированы на удаление 
03664 Anti-Hacker: при попытке сортировать поднимается редактор правил 
03681 Anti-Hacker: неправильно работает command line у правил AH 
03694 PDM: отвалился список Rules for applications 
03700 GUI: Корявое отображение заголовков в Алертах. 
03705 GUI: нет заголовка у алерта при востанорвлении незараженного файла из quarantine 
03706 PDM, reports: следует заносить в отчет содержимое командной строки для браузера 
03709 GUI: нет текста в разделе сообщений главного окна антивируса 
03711 GUI: Не запоминаются настройки в пункте Настройки->Сервис->Вид 
03714 win9x: в конце инсталяции происходит ошибка. После перезагрузки зависает ОС 
03715 неполностью проводим деинсталяцию - не удаляем регистрации dll 
03731 GUI Rus: в алерте описание не влезло в установленные рамки.

6.0.13.190
02364 Q&B: 2-ой добавленный файл в карантин не сканится (Inactive) 
02631 ODS: при сканировании в режиме Run as не ведутся Event-ы (Inactive) 
02845 Падение при попытке деинсталляции программы (Inactive) 
03170 ODS: запуск проверки statup-ов приводит к зависанию продукта (Inactive) 
03216 win98: зависание KIS при проверке бутов (Inactive) 
03241 Не проверяются дискеты, причина возможно в проверки boot сектора (Inactive) 
03256 Падение при запуске Scan My Computer и Updater (Inactive) 
03333 Некорректно отображаюся настройки компонента Anti-Spy (Inactive) 
03336 GUI: грамматические ошибки (Inactive) 
03349 MC: не работают настройки File Types (Inactive) 
03357 PDM: опечатка в настройках (Inactive) 
03464 (Падение bl.ppl) НЕ выгрузка kis при открытом алерте (Inactive) 
03523 GUI: сервый фон в табах в окне статистики (Inactive) 
03533 После перезагрузки продукта Last Scan всегда Never (Inactive) 
03540 GUI: в статистике отсутствует число обнаруженных опасных скриптов (Inactive) 
03547 GUI: описки в настройках PDM (Inactive) 
03548 GUI: в настройках не работает галка "log one-critical events" (Inactive) 
03550 PDM, Launching Internet browser: при состоянии Block поднимается Алерт (Inactive) 
03553 Не показываются эвенты скриптчекера (Inactive) 
03697 GUI: Орфографические описки в диалоге Password Protection (Inactive) 
01914 После штатной выгрузки антивируса нельзя просматривать письма в Outlook 
02315 Anti-Hacker: новые сети при работе с модемом 
02642 [MC_TM] Падение в синий экран при остановке и смене настроек 
03257 RUS: неправильная надпись в настройках расписания сканирования 
03527 OAS: Во время тестов возник AV В модуле avp.exe в библиотеке oas.ppl 
03688 падение в btimages.ppl 
03203 Неорректная обработка тестовых писем в Outlook 
03264 GUI: Не работает "Ретрансляция" в настройках обновления 
03567 Statistic: Неинформативная статистика для Web-Antivirus. 

6.0.13.189
03253 не работает Black Words List 
03464 HTTP: Падение bl.ppl - выгрузка kis при открытом алерте 
03469 HTTP: Не отображается статистика в закладке Threats 
03477 anti-phishing: некорректно отображаеться статус компоненты 
03488 Q&B: не работает сканирование одного файла в карантине 
03520 GUI_AH: перепутаны столбцы "отправлено" и "получено" в статистике Анти-Хакере 
03522 ODS: добавление или сключение "области сканирования" приводит к старту задачи 
03530 Updater: При применении настроек в диалоге Updaterа запускаеться обновление 
03536 Падение в report.ppl 
03552 Не работает восстановление настроек 
03554 PDM: не ведется отчет действий, при "включенных" логах 
03557 PDM, отчеты: несоотвествие табов в отчетах вызванных из PDM и Protection\Reports

6.0.13.188
02438 В главном окне не обновляется информация о лицензионном ключе 
02973 из трея нельзя запустить RTP когда он застоплен 
03173 GUI: Неправильно отображаются настройки анти-спама 
03238 При импорте правил для приложения system путь к нему. 
03285 Синий экран после установки KIS на Win2000 SP4. 
03373 ODS: если запущенно сканирование(я) то выгрузка продукта приводит к его фризу 
03415 Anti-Hacker: не поднимаются диалоги new network found при первом старте на XP 
03416 updater: при откате обновлений, задача отката остается в статусе starting 
03422 Падение при выгрузке в самом начале загрузки системы 
03423 Anti-Hacker: нельзя изменить статус сети 
03442 Anti-Hacker: падение при открытии Network Monitor на NT4 
03450 Падение в avpgs.ppl на машине с Application Verifier'ом 
03460 ODS: при детектироавнии зараженных объетов не ведутся записи в "Detection" 
03469 HTTP: Не отображается статистика в закладке Threats 
03471 MC:OP & AntiSpam: Не проверяется входящая почта на вирусы/спам. 
03478 anti-spy: состояние suspended = running для компоненты a-phishingа 
03486 win98: падение продукта через 2-5 сек после старта ОС.

6.0.13.187
1. OAS на 64-bit платформе (драйвер, инсталятор) 
2. Оптимизация загрузки AV баз.

02967 Доступ к манипулированию ключами и отчетами не паролирован 
03007 PDM & GUI: не верно считывает реестр 
03020 ODS task: для новой задачи в имени наследуется статус от предыдущей 
03108 В форме "Help us make this product better" добаляется неправильный номер лицензи 
03254 Не работает кнопка [Add] в на закладке Options в Custom settings Анти-Спам 
03279 Падение при закачке файла с инет с помощью Download Master 
03338 Приложение стартует очень медленно 
03342 Q&B: файлы не помещаются в backup и карантин 
03353 Некорректно отображаются настройки Outlook и AS плагинов в Outlook'е 
03373 ODS: если запущенно сканирование(я) то выгрузка продукта приводит к его фризу 
03380 ODS: не пролечивается запароленный архив при отложенном лечении 

6.0.13.186
02235 Anti-Hacker: не обнуляется статистика атак при отключении IDS 
03266 PoUp: падение продукта при открытии PoUp окна 
03272 185 сборка, не работает шлекс 
03275 Синий экран при загрузке 
03285 Синий экран после установки KIS на Win2000 SP4. 
03286 Зависание при открытии MS Outlook 
03287 Падение в PrKernel.ppl при работе в TeamTrack 
03312 Падение при открытии IE в модуле PrKernel.ppl

6.0.13.185
Поправлена мегабага: весь OAS перехват раньше сканировался на _одной_ триде - отсюда тормоза и лочки.
02048 В случае сбоя компонента в отчет не записывается время окончания 
02865 После отключения всех компонентов статус защиты - running 
03049 ODS: проверяет "запароленный архив" при отключенной проверки таких архивов. 

6.0.13.184
02363 Не работает чекбокс в исключениях 
02814 Компоненты не меняют статус выключено на остановлено 
02817 С Anti-Hacker наблюдается существенное снижение скорости прохождения трафика 
02857 несоответсвия на закладке Settings с установленными настройками сканирования 
02875 Нет текста в диалоге запроса повторного отображения настроек AS плагина OE. 
02905 Не работает RegistryGuard при выборочной установке 
02995 PDM: не отлавливает child процесс 
03029 [Anti-Spam] Исчезло "Outlook Express" из названия настройки компонента Анти-Спам 
03040 GUI Rus: в батон не влезло слово "Пропустить..." 
03042 GUI PDM: на окне статистики отведено мало места для значения "event processed" 
03052 ODS GUI: безопасно ли запомнинать пароль для запуска в режиме Run as? 
03068 Непонятное сообщение при подтверждении показа диалога настроек Анти-Спам плагина 
03102 GUI: ошибка локализации главного окна 
03103 GUI: опечатка в алерте Анти-Хакер 
03105 GUI: кнопка "Отмена" наехала на границу окна 
03147 Suggestion: Default`овые настройки MailAntivirus`а 
03206 GUI: не до конца локализованы настройки process guard 
03220 Синий экран при при загрузке системы 
03225 GUI_ODS: при сканировании в окошке скана отображается предыдущий объект 
03232 Вешается explorer при работе с сетевыми файлами 
03233 GUI: в алерте Анти-Хакер уехала кнопка OK 
03239 GUI: бага в названии таба в окне Protection 
03243 GUI: PDM Alert > Details, таб Modules в графе Size всегда значение 0 bytes 
03245 Падение продукта при открытии отчетов на winXP 
03248 Возможен запуск задач сканирования даже при отсутствии антивирусных баз

----------


## Geser

При установке из поврежденного дистрибутива может возникнуть ситуация, когда не удается корректно удалить KAV/KIS 2006. В этом случае можно удалить продукт вручную. Инструкции и необходимые файлы находятся здесь:

ftp://kav2006:[email protected]_remove.zip

----------


## Geser

> Похоже, это из-за того, что инсталлер стартует из временной папки. Каспер всегда отличался отсутствием мозгов...


Зря ты так. Версия 2006 очень даже ничего (хотя бета глючня очень, ну так на то она и бета). А из временной папки многие инсталлеры стартуют.

----------


## rav

> Зря ты так. Версия 2006 очень даже ничего (хотя бета глючня очень, ну так на то она и бета). А из временной папки многие инсталлеры стартуют.


Ты знаешь, репутация фирмы, как известно, зарабатывется годами. Так что вот такую репутацию они себе заработали годами своего труда. Да и результат (срабатывание проактива на абсолютно легитимное приложение как на троян), что называется, на лице..... Про 2006 ничего не знаю, себе не ставил и ставить не буду, мой P2-450 этого монстра просто не потянет. Да и старый прикол на Win2k с прямым джампом в драйвер они не пофиксили, а без этого оно будет конфликтовать с моей защитой от buffer overflow. Я лучше сам буду писать себе те программы, которые мне нужны. И которые будут работать так, чтобы я не замечал никаких тормозов на своём старом верном компе и ощущал себя в безопасности....

----------


## Xen

Присоединяюсь к rav. KAL ведут очень агрессивный маркетинг, не брезгуют блэкпиаром и многими другими нехорошими вещами.

----------


## Geser

> Присоединяюсь к rav. KAL ведут очень агрессивный маркетинг, не брезгуют блэкпиаром и многими другими нехорошими вещами.


Так или иначе на сегодня одна из крупнейших антивирусных фирм. Кстати говоря у моего знакомого работает на 450 компе. Подтормаживает, конечно, но он говорит что уровень защиты того стоит

----------


## aintrust

> Зря ты так. Версия 2006 очень даже ничего (хотя бета глючня очень, ну так на то она и бета). А из временной папки многие инсталлеры стартуют.


С линейкой 2006 так все красиво начиналось: с публичного тестирования прототипа, с нового форума, постоянного присутствия там программеров и менеджеров нового продукта, с каких-то голосований, обсуждения предложений,  с откликов буквально на каждый пост... А сейчас что?  :Smiley:  Они просто погрязли в мелочах, месяцами топчутся на одном месте, исправляя одно и то же (пример - контроль HTTP-трафика), выкладывают на тестирование раз за разом откровенное сырье, уже на несколько месяцев затянули выпуск беты (насчет 1-го ноября уже совсем нет уверенности, по крайней мере, у меня), уже исключили из релизных планов кое-что из того, что планировали в прототипе (про версию под x64 вообще молчу!!!), и в форуме теперь их ответы чрезвычайно редки... Впечатление такое, что они просто "сдулись", и дальше все пойдет, как и с предыдущими версиями... т.е. очень-очень хреновенько. Печально...  :Sad:

----------


## Geser

Да, активности поубавилось на форуме. А в общем, что обсуждать пока старые баги не исправлены? Надеюсь в следующем билде основные баги исправят и будет о чем поговорить. Мне кажется они просто не рассчитали силы. Думали по быстрому добавят всяких опций новых, а оказалось что много всяких ньюансов.

----------


## aintrust

> Да, активности поубавилось на форуме. А в общем, что обсуждать пока старые баги не исправлены? Надеюсь в следующем билде основные баги исправят и будет о чем поговорить. Мне кажется они просто не рассчитали силы. Думали по быстрому добавят всяких опций новых, а оказалось что много всяких ньюансов.


Кстати, они таки выложили новый билд (совсем сырой, как говорит grnic, т.е. чисто для "экстремалов" и любителей свеженького мяса  :Smiley: ) вот сюда, но объяву сделали только на англоязычной части форума... чудят...  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> но объяву сделали только на англоязычной части форума... чудят...


Англоязычные меньше критикуют. Они всё и всех любят обычно  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Новая сборка 6.0.14.207 выложена для тестирования на ftp server (ftp://kav2006:[email protected]/6.0.14.207/) (пока временно с InnoSetup инсталлятором).

Новые фичи:
===========
1) сохранение контекста сканирования (скан, стоп, старт - вопрос)
2) кнопка управления задачами ODS
3) работа с оффлайн фолдерами
4) возможность задания исключение для модуля проактивной защиты
5) рефакторинг модуля проактивной защиты (модуль Process Guard)
6) интеграция двух новых AS-технологий (GSG и PDB)
7) по умолчанию включено логирование правил для приложений в AH

Список исправленных ошибок (по сравнению со сборкой 203):
===========
02444 GUI: при удалении файла по линку pif-а в "treats" нет метки об успешном удалении 
02976 Два взаимоисключающих сообщения при запуске Scan My Computer 
03430 GUI, ods task - состояние пользовательских задач не отображается цветом 
03493 HTTPProtocoller ошибается в разборе некоторых пакетов 
03626 GUI: некоторые окна с дополнительными настройками можно "минимизировать" 
03733 HTTP: Ошибки при разборе пакетов. 
03913 HTTP: Неверно работаем с WindowsUpdate (через браузер) 
03926 GUI: Некорректное отображение состояния защиты 
03941 Сортировать список подпапок Inbox как в Outlook 
03990 Не работает нотификация по E-mail 
03998 GUI: количество проверенных файлов не актуально 
04004 GUI: В окне пароля доступно редактирование невыбранной области 
04193 MC: Kav6.0 не определяет вирус в теле письма, который определялся в пятерке 
04200 GUI: окошко поиска в отчетах является модальным 
04225 Немодальный диалог настроек Анти-Спам плагина в Outlook Express после перезапуск 
04256 Installer: Приложение не ставится на NT4 
04268 Install: Окно выбора компонент появляется независимо от типа установки 
04270 При деинсталляции не удяляется информация Security Center 
04285 GUI выгружается вместе с BL 
04288 Падение KIS 
04306 Anti-Hacker: падение GUI на win2K при появлении диалогов обучающего режима 
04311 Некорректная маска недозволенных фраз в AS 
04313 NT4: Не стартуют некоторые задачи 
04316 Anti-Hacker: AH failure на NT4 
04320 Единичное падение при выгрузке KIS 
04323 GUI: нет балунов в script check`ere. 
04324 GUI: Не записываются действия в закладку Events (в статистики для Protection) 
04327 Ошибки GUI в диалоге Options в разделе настроке Антиспама 
04332 GUI: В настройках OfficeGuard надо переименовать опцию: terminate macro 
04336 PDM: В RegGuard-е во всех шаблнах ключей реестра появились два слеша 
04352 Updater: В настройках updaterа указано время запуска задачи каждые 5 минут. 
04373 updater: ошибка обновления антивирусных баз по FTP с сайтов ЛК. 
04403 Install: В инсталляторе KAV картинка от KIS 
01294 PDM: некорректная работа с child-процессами 
03037 Install: установка KAV поверх KIS 
03806 Не перехватываем через dde запуск браузера с командой 
04149 PDM: проблемы с перехватом значений в ключе HKEY_Current_Config 
04201 Win98: Диалог Close Request при рестарте машины 
04220 Падение при работе с битым набором баз 
04287 Не включается самозащита 
04308 PDM: Registry strange ругается на lsass 
04315 Anti-Hacker: не поднимается диалог new network found при удалении сети 
04339 Не появляется окно MailDispatcher при приеме писем по POP3 в TheBat! 
04405 PDM: Требуется сделать "исключения" для Invader'ов (+ линк на алерте) 
04408 Не стартует Anti Spam 
04413 Anti-Hacker: гуёвая ошибка при удалении правила 
04414 GUI: в ODS требуется изменить местоположение и размер нового батона 
04415 Ошибка локализации 
04416 Отсутствует столбец spam probability в отчётах антиспама 
04433 Anti-Hacker: "лишние" предустановленные правила 
02519 PDM: при всплытии алерта pdm на добавление ключа в реестр лочится робот (Inactive) 
03234 GUI ODS: в табе Detected изменяется обозначение с file на object (Inactive) 
04150 SelfProtection: сервис останавливается по команде net stop (Inactive) 
02426 ODS 98: ошибка в отчете после сканирования локального subst-диска 
02520 ODS: При пролечивании архивов несовпадения с эталоном 
03616 PDM: при отключении Process Guard отключается и Registry Guard 
03719 PDM, RegGuard. Добавить опцию перемещния групп 
03960 PDM: доработка правил для RegGuard 
04001 Exclusions: Не работают исключения 
04024 PDM: Invader (loader) - Lingvo, Kleptomania, VMware, plugin for TC 
04195 GUI_ODS: якобы залоченный файл на subst-диске удален после перезагрузки 
04196 AS: Пустой Caption в диалогах Anti-Spam в MS Outlook 
04197 GUI_ODS: "вылечиваются" файлы на залоченной дискете 
04274 Install: После неполной установки не запускается сервис 
04335 Win2000 Server: В системный Event log каждую минуту пишется ошибка 
04343 Зависание Explorer'а при работе с автономными файлами 
04433 Anti-Hacker: "лишние" предустановленные правила 
04439 Installer? На win98 не стартуют Anti-Hacker и File Anti-Virus 
04441 GUI: Не отображаются предустановелнные правила для Process Guard-а 
04443 GUI, PDM: Падение при попытке добавить новое приложение в Process Guard 
02502 OAS: файл не найден после перезагрузки 
02533 GUI: после ребута в отчете пишет "...вирус не найден", а должен "файл вылечен" 
04202 GUI_ODS: не обновились записи в отчетах при работе с zip-диском 
04275 Install: На Win9x продукт не прописывается в автозагрузку 
04277 в 203 сборке невсегда стартует GUI при первом запуске после инсталяции 
04328 PDM: Сработал перехват invader-а на собственный модуль -mcou_antispam.dll 
04434 Не работает маска ** в списках AS 
04447 <Spamtest> failed to start после появления mail dispatcher 
04456 install: при деиснталяции из ключа Run не удалется ссылка на продукт 
04458 Не работают доверенные приложения (проверка сетевого трафика) 
04461 Не работает список пользовательских e-mail адресов 
04472 Anti-Hacker: ошибка в гуи - исчезают слова в названиях чек-боксов

----------


## Sanja

Новая сборка 6.0.14.207 выложена для тестирования на ftp server (ftp://kav2006:[email protected]/6.0.14.207/) (пока временно с InnoSetup инсталлятором).

Новые фичи:
===========
1) сохранение контекста сканирования (скан, стоп, старт - вопрос)
2) кнопка управления задачами ODS
3) работа с оффлайн фолдерами
4) возможность задания исключение для модуля проактивной защиты
5) рефакторинг модуля проактивной защиты (модуль Process Guard)
6) интеграция двух новых AS-технологий (GSG и PDB)
7) по умолчанию включено логирование правил для приложений в AH

Список исправленных ошибок (по сравнению со сборкой 203):
===========
02444 GUI: при удалении файла по линку pif-а в "treats" нет метки об успешном удалении 
02976 Два взаимоисключающих сообщения при запуске Scan My Computer 
03430 GUI, ods task - состояние пользовательских задач не отображается цветом 
03493 HTTPProtocoller ошибается в разборе некоторых пакетов 
03626 GUI: некоторые окна с дополнительными настройками можно "минимизировать" 
03733 HTTP: Ошибки при разборе пакетов. 
03913 HTTP: Неверно работаем с WindowsUpdate (через браузер) 
03926 GUI: Некорректное отображение состояния защиты 
03941 Сортировать список подпапок Inbox как в Outlook 
03990 Не работает нотификация по E-mail 
03998 GUI: количество проверенных файлов не актуально 
04004 GUI: В окне пароля доступно редактирование невыбранной области 
04193 MC: Kav6.0 не определяет вирус в теле письма, который определялся в пятерке 
04200 GUI: окошко поиска в отчетах является модальным 
04225 Немодальный диалог настроек Анти-Спам плагина в Outlook Express после перезапуск 
04256 Installer: Приложение не ставится на NT4 
04268 Install: Окно выбора компонент появляется независимо от типа установки 
04270 При деинсталляции не удяляется информация Security Center 
04285 GUI выгружается вместе с BL 
04288 Падение KIS 
04306 Anti-Hacker: падение GUI на win2K при появлении диалогов обучающего режима 
04311 Некорректная маска недозволенных фраз в AS 
04313 NT4: Не стартуют некоторые задачи 
04316 Anti-Hacker: AH failure на NT4 
04320 Единичное падение при выгрузке KIS 
04323 GUI: нет балунов в script check`ere. 
04324 GUI: Не записываются действия в закладку Events (в статистики для Protection) 
04327 Ошибки GUI в диалоге Options в разделе настроке Антиспама 
04332 GUI: В настройках OfficeGuard надо переименовать опцию: terminate macro 
04336 PDM: В RegGuard-е во всех шаблнах ключей реестра появились два слеша 
04352 Updater: В настройках updaterа указано время запуска задачи каждые 5 минут. 
04373 updater: ошибка обновления антивирусных баз по FTP с сайтов ЛК. 
04403 Install: В инсталляторе KAV картинка от KIS 
01294 PDM: некорректная работа с child-процессами 
03037 Install: установка KAV поверх KIS 
03806 Не перехватываем через dde запуск браузера с командой 
04149 PDM: проблемы с перехватом значений в ключе HKEY_Current_Config 
04201 Win98: Диалог Close Request при рестарте машины 
04220 Падение при работе с битым набором баз 
04287 Не включается самозащита 
04308 PDM: Registry strange ругается на lsass 
04315 Anti-Hacker: не поднимается диалог new network found при удалении сети 
04339 Не появляется окно MailDispatcher при приеме писем по POP3 в TheBat! 
04405 PDM: Требуется сделать "исключения" для Invader'ов (+ линк на алерте) 
04408 Не стартует Anti Spam 
04413 Anti-Hacker: гуёвая ошибка при удалении правила 
04414 GUI: в ODS требуется изменить местоположение и размер нового батона 
04415 Ошибка локализации 
04416 Отсутствует столбец spam probability в отчётах антиспама 
04433 Anti-Hacker: "лишние" предустановленные правила 
02519 PDM: при всплытии алерта pdm на добавление ключа в реестр лочится робот (Inactive) 
03234 GUI ODS: в табе Detected изменяется обозначение с file на object (Inactive) 
04150 SelfProtection: сервис останавливается по команде net stop (Inactive) 
02426 ODS 98: ошибка в отчете после сканирования локального subst-диска 
02520 ODS: При пролечивании архивов несовпадения с эталоном 
03616 PDM: при отключении Process Guard отключается и Registry Guard 
03719 PDM, RegGuard. Добавить опцию перемещния групп 
03960 PDM: доработка правил для RegGuard 
04001 Exclusions: Не работают исключения 
04024 PDM: Invader (loader) - Lingvo, Kleptomania, VMware, plugin for TC 
04195 GUI_ODS: якобы залоченный файл на subst-диске удален после перезагрузки 
04196 AS: Пустой Caption в диалогах Anti-Spam в MS Outlook 
04197 GUI_ODS: "вылечиваются" файлы на залоченной дискете 
04274 Install: После неполной установки не запускается сервис 
04335 Win2000 Server: В системный Event log каждую минуту пишется ошибка 
04343 Зависание Explorer'а при работе с автономными файлами 
04433 Anti-Hacker: "лишние" предустановленные правила 
04439 Installer? На win98 не стартуют Anti-Hacker и File Anti-Virus 
04441 GUI: Не отображаются предустановелнные правила для Process Guard-а 
04443 GUI, PDM: Падение при попытке добавить новое приложение в Process Guard 
02502 OAS: файл не найден после перезагрузки 
02533 GUI: после ребута в отчете пишет "...вирус не найден", а должен "файл вылечен" 
04202 GUI_ODS: не обновились записи в отчетах при работе с zip-диском 
04275 Install: На Win9x продукт не прописывается в автозагрузку 
04277 в 203 сборке невсегда стартует GUI при первом запуске после инсталяции 
04328 PDM: Сработал перехват invader-а на собственный модуль -mcou_antispam.dll 
04434 Не работает маска ** в списках AS 
04447 <Spamtest> failed to start после появления mail dispatcher 
04456 install: при деиснталяции из ключа Run не удалется ссылка на продукт 
04458 Не работают доверенные приложения (проверка сетевого трафика) 
04461 Не работает список пользовательских e-mail адресов 
04472 Anti-Hacker: ошибка в гуи - исчезают слова в названиях чек-боксов

----------


## grnic

>> Впечатление такое, что они просто "сдулись", и дальше все пойдет, как и с предыдущими версиями... т.е. очень-очень хреновенько.

Ну и на какой пост, уважаемый aintrust,я не ответил? Насчёт дат - как решили 07.06 не выпускать, так запланировали 01.10 и соответственно рассчитали работы.
На одном месте мы не топчемся - могу показать список сделанного - он очень длинный (с учётом того, что помогали 64-битному FS 5.0 MP3).
Вы лучше скажите о Вашем впечатлении от 207-ой сборки. Что в ней надо поправить до публичной беты?

----------


## Iceman

О, блин. Из КЛ представитель посетил. Почаще бы - анонсы, там, новости последние бы рассказывали. Всё жить интереснее стало бы ;-))).

----------


## Sanja

На форуме этих анонсов кучи  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

> На форуме этих анонсов кучи


Из уст представителя - интереснее ;-))).

----------


## Geser

Поставил KIS 6.0.14.207. 20 минут полёт нормальный. Вроде тормозов не отмечено

----------


## Geser

Открыл секрет отсутствия тормозов. По умолчанию включена проверка только новых файлов, аля ДрВеб  :Smiley: 

Антихакер преобразился вроде достаточно приятно. Даже автоматически даются имена правилам. Вроде бы наконец заработали исключения как нужно. В общем первое впечатление положительное

----------


## Sanja

For  Iceman - так там из представительских уст - тотже grnic  :Smiley: 

For Gaser - немного не так.. не как у дрвеба а как у олега - предустановленная база чистых файлов ака iSwift (вруби "log non critical events") i smotri logi  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> For Gaser - немного не так.. не как у дрвеба а как у олега - предустановленная база чистых файлов ака iSwift (вруби "lol non critical events") i smotri logi


*Точно* iSwift это предустановленная базачистых файлов?
Если да, то молодцы. Давно пора такое сделать.

----------


## Sanja

она предустановленная + там еще свои методы ее пополнения в процессе работы  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> там еще свои методы ее пополнения в процессе работы


Секретные? :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Возможно и нет но подробностей я незнаю...

Вроде как файл проверяется... если чистый то заносится в базу дальше драйвер отслеживает изменения - и если изменяется то хз чо делает  :Smiley:  может повторно проверяет может удаляет из бызы...

Вобщем подробностей незнаю - надо и grnica спростить..

----------


## Geser

> Возможно и нет но подробностей я незнаю...
> 
> Вроде как файл проверяется... если чистый то заносится в базу дальше драйвер отслеживает изменения - и если изменяется то хз чо делает  может повторно проверяет может удаляет из бызы...
> 
> Вобщем подробностей незнаю - надо и grnica спростить..


Ха, но тогда нужно очищать эту базу чистых при каждом апдейте вирусных баз. Не очень эффективный метод

----------


## Гость

Яж говорю - там какойти хитрый метод Ж)

----------


## kvit

> Ха, но тогда нужно очищать эту базу чистых при каждом апдейте вирусных баз. Не очень эффективный метод


Я бы запоминал проверку какой версией базы производилась и после апдейта допроверял только куском базы. Не знаю насколько это быстрее (все зависит от принципа работы ядра), но все же я думаю проверить на 100 вирусов легче, чем на 50 тыс...

----------


## Geser

New build 6.0.14.210 has been uploaded to the ftp server

It is a strongly pronounced intermediate build.
Tested only on my machine - but I've not noticed a very big problems and I decided to upload this build [maybe temporary], because some bugs of 207 have been fixed (I hope) in build 210. For ex. - exlusions.

And one new feature - post-install wizard (gui is not finished here).
About activation - the only available case now is Activate Later (we SHALL test activation but the procedure is not approved yet, so I can not post test activation numbers).

P.S. PLEASE, start any new threads about this build with [210] in the title.

----------


## anton_dr

> New build 6.0.14.210 has been uploaded to the ftp server
> 
> It is a strongly pronounced intermediate build.
> Tested only on my machine - but I've not noticed a very big problems and I decided to upload this build [maybe temporary], because some bugs of 207 have been fixed (I hope) in build 210. For ex. - exlusions.
> 
> And one new feature - post-install wizard (gui is not finished here).
> About activation - the only available case now is Activate Later (we SHALL test activation but the procedure is not approved yet, so I can not post test activation numbers).
> 
> P.S. PLEASE, start any new threads about this build with [210] in the title.


А чего он какой-то ключик захотел?

----------


## Geser

> А чего он какой-то ключик захотел?


Не знаю, вроде должен и без него работать. Сам не ставил

----------


## Sanja

Нажимайте Латер... эт они скоро будут тестить систему активации  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=5311&hl=

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Выложен Kaspersky AntiVirus v6.0.15.216 not completely tested (PreBeta 1) Russian

----------


## Sanja

Уже  217  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Новая сборка 6.0.15.219 выложена для тестирования

----------


## aintrust

> Ну и на какой пост, уважаемый aintrust,я не ответил? Насчёт дат - как решили 07.06 не выпускать, так запланировали 01.10 и соответственно рассчитали работы.
> На одном месте мы не топчемся - могу показать список сделанного - он очень длинный (с учётом того, что помогали 64-битному FS 5.0 MP3).
> Вы лучше скажите о Вашем впечатлении от 207-ой сборки. Что в ней надо поправить до публичной беты?


Николай! На тот момент времени, когда я это писал (август - начало сентября), действительно было довольно много веток на вашем форуме, где не было практически никого от ЛК, ну, кроме, может быть, Виталия Денисова (DVi), да и тот отвечал только на "свои" вопросы. Можеть быть все были в отпусках... или не знаю, что у вас там было - вы же не сообщаете о своих планах, а я стараюсь пользоваться только публичной информацией!  :Smiley:  Сейчас, на подходе к бете 1, ситуация с ответами ЛК (да и с ходом разработки тоже!) действительно поменялась в лучшую сторону, так что никаких претензий!

Что касается, в частности, 207-й и всех последующих сборок, то я их, увы, не смотрел (пока что занят другими делами): сейчас лишь периодически просматриваю англоязычный форум, чтобы быть в курсе событий...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

>ну, кроме, может быть, Данилова

ЭЭ непонял.. мы про КАВ или дрвеб?

----------


## aintrust

> >ну, кроме, может быть, Данилова
> 
> ЭЭ непонял.. мы про КАВ или дрвеб?


О КАВ-е, о чем же еще...  :Smiley:  Поправил, thanks!

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Выложена 222 сборка

----------


## aintrust

> Выложена 222 сборка


...которая, по словам Николая Гребенникова (grnic), если в ней не будет обнаружено серьезных багов, может стать "основным претендентом на звание" KIS/KAV2006 бета 1!

----------


## Sanja

уже 222а  :Smiley:

----------


## Гость

> Выложена 222 сборка


А где на нее взглянуть можно?

----------


## anton_dr

> А где на нее взглянуть можно?


http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=5641

----------


## Sanja

ftp://d5x.kaspersky-labs.com/beta/

beta released

----------


## Sanja

http://www.kaspersky.ru/news?id=172901705

----------

